# Tonite it was.....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

... fend for yerself nite. Made me a ham & cheese omelet with toast and pepper jelly.
\


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

oh yes sir, looks mighty fine...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Breakfast is good anytime


----------

